

Startup Quote: Joshua Schachter, founder, Delicious - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3766252586

======
raychancc
You have to solve a problem that people actually have. But it’s not always a
problem that they know they have, so that’s tricky.

\- Joshua Schachter (@joshu)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3766252586>

